# New Melda Production Synth coming



## Chandler (Mar 20, 2019)

I've been beta testing a new synth from Melda that might be of interest to people here, especially those who like Zebra. Like their previous synth, it has tons of high quality FX, but this synth is modular like Zebra. It has tons of different modules and synthesis types and it has per-voice fx. It is extremely powerful and capable of some interesting things that aren't possible in other synths. If you have any questions about it let me know.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Mar 21, 2019)

Amazing! Looking forward to it. How different is it in terms of sound compared to Mpower synth?


----------



## Chandler (Mar 22, 2019)

S R Krishnan said:


> Amazing! Looking forward to it. How different is it in terms of sound compared to Mpower synth?



It can sound exactly the same because the modules for the basic oscillators are the same, but there are more types of synthesis available. Also it can do things Mpowersynth can’t do, such as polyphonic pitch drift. Those things can make it sound fairly different. In the future it will probably get some analog modeled filters, so that will give it even more variety.

If you like the sound of MPS its easy to do, but if you want something that isn’t quite as digital sounding, that’s possible too. The idea behind it is making something so powerful its only limited by your imagination.


----------

